# Windows 10 has lost my password and now I'm locked out!!



## CoolKid95 (Oct 14, 2015)

I upgraded my laptop yesterday and now my laptop will not accept my password I've been using for the last year. I can't just go back to Windows 8 because the laptop came with it pre installed. Also my warranty is expired so the manufacturer can't even do anything about it and I don't have money to get it switched back and Microsoft basically told me I'm on my own. Please help :'(


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry, but going by the Rules of this site, no assistance can be given for circumventing a password.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

unfortunately, we cannot assist with bypassing passwords, so I'm going to have to close this up.

thanks, 

v


----------

